# shoaling



## kerryking (Jul 13, 2004)

6rbps 2-3inches 75gal .when i feed them they eat together but after that they go back to their places and gaurding it when they eat together is that consider shoaling ? should i take all the plants so that they will group and swim together ? is there a chance that they will shoal together if take off the plants? need help


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

my 5rbp's also do the same thing as yours, when they eat, they eat together but normaly they just stay post'd gaurdin there own spot, kinda borin', n i do have alot of plant wonder what the problem is


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sounds like they each have established their own erritories, try taking out the decor


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

mine all stay together.. isnt that wierd.. mine never leave each others side... occasionally at night.. one may stray off but its never the same one...


----------



## pats&theoverfor... (Jul 28, 2004)

look up franks post on the misuse of the term "shoaling". aparently p's don't really do it.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

want a picture?


----------



## pats&theoverfor... (Jul 28, 2004)

i'd love a picture. but what frank says about the natural behaviour of piranhas is probably correct, and i'm pretty sure thats what he said. maybe he'll post.

search: cohabitating irritans


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

that's more like how it's done in real life Piranhas don't truly "shoal"...any fish can be thrown in a tank witha bunch of others(







well most)but in the wild the only time P's come together is to eat larger prey than the fruits,seeds, and small birds they usually eat.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

its more like tolerateing each other


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I have 15 RBP and they are always skittish and they will hide if you put anything inside the tank that makes a good hidding place. When I first had them, they were inside the tank with gravel only so they had no place ot hide, but now they go behide the drift woods.

So maybe it's a good to take out all objects inside the tank and see how that works out for you. Give them a little training to see if they shoal together. Hope this helps.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pats&theoverfor... said:


> look up franks post on the misuse of the term "shoaling". aparently p's don't really do it.


 There has always been a misconception on what shoaling is. Shoaling is considered as a group of fish swimming alongside of each other or together as one in a group. Ps's usually shoal (or get together) during a feeding frenzy. Other than that, most would just place themselves in their territorial (or favorite) spots till something captures their interests.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> pats&theoverfor... said:
> 
> 
> > look up franks post on the misuse of the term "shoaling". aparently p's don't really do it.
> ...


 this is how ive seen all groups of piranha in tanks,always seem to have their own fav spot in the tank until feeding time!


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I think the digi cam i just bought has short video feeds.. im not sure but if i had a 20 hour tape all of you would see that my p's shoal...
l dont know much about shoaling or proper definitions... but I have a sort of den thing for them... just two rocks on each side on top of each other with a bigger rock on the top connecting the two.. and since day one, if i spook them they all just go under the rock all of them, if one the biggest one plays inthe power head they all go play in the power head, and when the get tired they go back to the rock and sit there... all of them.... and if ones leaves they all leave, like there the occasional one that will lap the tank once every so often but then they go right back to hang with his pals... see when you guys say rbps are skittish i think being all freaked out and slamming into sh*t or just being all jolty. I have witnessed this happen in the almost 2 months ive had them only twice and it wasnt the same p.. like if i walk in my room... (tank is right by the door) and stand right in front of the tank, they swim away from the glass but come back immediatly. As for feeding, I have 2 go getters(hunters) one of my big ones and one of my little ones, 90% of the time these two are responsible for the kills I call it fish wrestling cause the big one just grabs the feeder and holds it there while biting off chunks so the rest can grab food... if my p's dont "shoal" then i have no idea what that word means


----------

